#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Дзогчен >  > > >  >  >  три изначальных мудрости

## мак

В Коренной тантре Кунджеж Гьялпо написано, что состоянию сознательности присущи три изначальных мудрости: сущность, природа, энергия. Разъясните пожалуйста.

----------

